# 98 Altima Problems with mpg, noise



## praschan (Oct 8, 2005)

MY 98 Altima has 63000 miles on it. It started making noise last month and the mechanic I took to told me that it was a problem with the timer chain and the gaskets eventhough it has less than 100 k. Replaced them last month and the 1) the mpg is around 15 now from 20 earleir and 2) again the noise came back. This time according to him are the valve lifters that are making the noise and wants me to ignore it as it would cost me a lot to replace them and they won't cause any problem as such. I am not much technical with cars and I think I am being taken for a ride. Did any one have a similar experience or waht do you think is the real issue 

thanks


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

praschan said:


> MY 98 Altima has 63000 miles on it. It started making noise last month and the mechanic I took to told me that it was a problem with the timer chain and the gaskets eventhough it has less than 100 k. Replaced them last month and the 1) the mpg is around 15 now from 20 earleir and 2) again the noise came back. This time according to him are the valve lifters that are making the noise and wants me to ignore it as it would cost me a lot to replace them and they won't cause any problem as such. I am not much technical with cars and I think I am being taken for a ride. Did any one have a similar experience or waht do you think is the real issue
> 
> thanks


Not sure how the chain and gaskets can cause noise. Can you describe the noise more. Is it loud at idle. Does the pitch change when the engine revs. What does it sound like clicking, rattle, etc?


----------



## praschan (Oct 8, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Not sure how the chain and gaskets can cause noise. Can you describe the noise more. Is it loud at idle. Does the pitch change when the engine revs. What does it sound like clicking, rattle, etc?


The noise is more like rattle. Not loud when idle but the pitch does change when the engine revs. Any ideas why this is happening ?


----------

